# can bearded dragons swim????



## fathead (Aug 19, 2009)

hi all 
as the title says just wondering if they can swim or shall i just keep the bath shallow for them
thanks


----------



## helen_s (May 24, 2009)

keep it shallow, beardies are not known for there swimmin skills, ours are in a bath knee high for them


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

They are from desert like conditions so i doubt it. 
When bathing keep the water level low and luke warm.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

One of mine used to swim quite well, they use their tails like a crocodile. The water doesn't need to be too deep (only a few inches) and watch them at all times.


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 20, 2008)

one of mine loves to swim, she does laps up and down the bath and when she's had enough she climbs up onto the step in the bath.
she uses her tail and back legs, pushes her front legs under her like a croc


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Beardies are pretty good swimmers, but make sure there is somewhere in the bath that they can stand up - they can sometimes panic in water as it's not exactly natural to them. You might want to have a read of the sticky about beardies and water at the top of the lizard section before going OTT on bathing as well...


----------



## fathead (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks all i have put them in the bath already treated them like a baby, tested water with my elbow and didnt take my eyes off them for a second, haha, cheers guys


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I bathe mine once a week. Up to the chin and stay with them at all times. they seem to enjoy it.
P


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

If you Google this you should fairly quickly come across some pics/vids of some people in australia (i think) with their pet beardies out in the garden jumping in their pond and swimming around in it!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I have my bath shallow so 1 end has practically no water.
Simba loves swimming, Magna isn't keen on the water and Halo has a little swim off and on.
They use their tails from side to side like crocs - its well cute!


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Most of ours swim but a couple just let themselves sink


----------

